# How to store comb honey for 6 months?



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

that'll work fine


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

yes we have done it and it worked well.


----------



## Mark Donathan (Jul 27, 2011)

YES it will, vey good results


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I buy miniframe comb honey from a friend of mine. It comes in clamshell deli tray containers, 5 to a bag. I store them in the corner of my livingroom, the plastic grocery bags full of comb honey all in cardboard boxes. Very little shrinkage.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I store the whole super in the deep freeze in the basement. I could probably save room by cutting and packing it first. When I need it, I pull it out and set it to warm up to room temp. I also built a little closet with a dehumidifier to store supers at a warm (80 degree) low humidity environment.

Any super coming into the basement goes into the deep freeze first, even it is due for the farmer's market the next week.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

